# Help withoutfit for alien/vampire costume



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Latex body glove.... for real.


----------



## wackychimp (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah or some kind of "appliance". Are you thinking of really being "naked" other than the area to cover up? Or are you thinking of an airbrushed body suit?


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe the things used by male ballet dancers, sorry don't know that there called.


----------



## CardPartyGiant (Oct 7, 2010)

Be careful with what kinds of adhesives and creams you use, they can be sensitive to certain areas. My store, http://www.cardandpartygiant.com, carries some makeup and latex solutions bald caps, stuff like that.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

have you thought about how you plan on peeing? haha


----------



## nightdancer16 (Oct 5, 2009)

As a former dancer, I would suggest getting a Unitard - they're breathable but SKIN tight, and come in a variety of different colors.

OR if you really did want to show some skin, get a "dance belt" for men - It's basically a sort of thong that is skin tight, and covers up your, erm, junk. They have them in nude, so you could airbrush right over it.

Check out Discount Dance Supply for some of these things. Or American Apparel (no joke, they have stuff really similar to dance wear but for much cheaper than dance clothes... depends on your budget!)


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

XandonX said:


> have you thought about how you plan on peeing? haha


That's a good question!!

How about wearing bikini briefs? Like the speedo kind.


----------

